# Uber Rewards to be axed, replaced by Uber One subscription service



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

*The new pay-by-the-month Uber One program offers discounted rides and free food deliveries.*



> Ridesharing titan Uber is ending its free Uber Rewards loyalty program in favour of a new $10 per month Uber One subscription service offering benefits only to paid members.
> 
> Uber Rewards will be shut down from 31 October 2022, with Uber Rewards points no longer able to be earned beyond the end of August.
> 
> ...


_Matt Lennon
Executive Traveller, Monday August 15 2022_


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Interestingly, they’ve removed the “Uber Rewards” menu option from the Uber app even if you have rewards pending - you have to launch the Uber Eats app to redeem them now.

The “promotions and benefits” are nonexistent (or only able to be redeemed at times the restaurant shuts off Uber Eats ordering) and the free delivery is worthless with the 10% service fee.

Unsurprisingly, they’ve also significantly pushed out “latest delivery by” times on orders (to about an hour after estimated delivery) to assure that they never have to pay out that benefit.

While they dress this up as a positive, it’s really what in the frequent flyer world is called an “enhancement”.


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

Kyanar said:


> While they dress this up as a positive, it’s really what in the frequent flyer world is called an “enhancement”.


It "enhances" the balance sheet.


----------

